# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد نظام وظیفه

## azem

سلام من متولد 2 تیر 78 هستم و پشت کنکوری کدام نظام وظیف 6 بزنم یا 7?

----------


## azem

Up

----------

